# Reproduction Straightbar Tanks (Panther/Hornet)



## SlyRed (Aug 23, 2012)

Has anyone purchased a reproduction tank for a straightbar frame from Memory Lane Classics?  If so, what's your opinion of the quality?

Also, please state if you bought the bare metal or chrome plated tank.

SlyRed


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 23, 2012)

I picked up a chrome one about a year ago or more.  Stampings were pretty weak and one side didn't fit well.  Not sure if I just got a bad one or what.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## SlyRed (Aug 23, 2012)

Maybe I'll buy a bare metal one and paint it.  Perhaps the lack of detail will be less apparent.  Do you have a picture of yours mounted on the bike?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 23, 2012)

SlyRed said:


> Maybe I'll buy a bare metal one and paint it.  Perhaps the lack of detail will be less apparent.  Do you have a picture of yours mounted on the bike?




I agree that most of the repop tanks have really weak stampings. Been there, done that, sent it back.  I have a local bike buddy that has a nice original for sale.  If your interested, I'll find out how much he wants for it. I know it will be about three times the price for a repop but will fit right and won't dent if you breath on it.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 23, 2012)

*tanks*

I bought 2 of the bare metal ones. They don't fit great but with a little tweaking they are ok. I've bought repop tanks from a couple different places none fit perfect and your not going to pass one off as an original to a collector.


----------



## SlyRed (Aug 23, 2012)

Ozark Flyer said:


> I agree that most of the repop tanks have really weak stampings. Been there, done that, sent it back.  I have a local bike buddy that has a nice original for sale.  If your interested, I'll find out how much he wants for it. I know it will be about three times the price for a repop but will fit right and won't dent if you breath on it.




Sure, I'd like to know how much he wants for it.  I'd like to see pictures.


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't have picutures. Sold it at a swap meet, took the loss, was glad to have it gone.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## snickle (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't do it bro, save up a little more money for the real deal, you will sleep better at night, and your bike wont try to throw you off while riding it.


----------



## Henry Morgan (Aug 24, 2012)

somewhere in Taiwan is all the original schwinn press's for these tanks.. someone could make
a mint if they found them


----------



## dougfisk (Aug 25, 2012)

Ozark Flyer said:


> I agree that most of the repop tanks have really weak stampings.....




FWIW... I do not know what version memory lane is selling.  I have an older repop that is not the same as the ones currently offered on ebay.  It has prewar style mounting features on the bottom and leading edges.  I believe the character lines are indistinguishable from oem....  but the louvers are very,very, slightly smaller.  I spent hours massaging it to where it now fits better than any of my originals.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 25, 2012)

SlyRed said:


> Sure, I'd like to know how much he wants for it.  I'd like to see pictures.




Sorry but the one I had a lead on is gone also.  I think there is still a red one on eBay.


----------



## SlyRed (Aug 27, 2012)

*Schwinn Straightbar Tank*

Well, I took the advice of the majority and bought an original used straightbar tank.  By the end of the week I'll probably have all my parts ready to go to the powdercoater.  Now on to building my wheelset.

SlyRed


----------

